# Help!!!!!!!!!



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We are surrounded. .......................are bodies are battered and broken from fighting all these fish.........................bait and beer running dangerously low.....................if we don't receive reinforcements soon I fear we won't survive till nightfall. ..................... I can hear the drums beating in the deep.........the tide is rising. ..................we need crab...............please save us.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel no sorrow for you at all!!! As I sit at my desk.... suffer!!!!!!

Nice fishy!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate to see this sort of thing....good fisherman should be illegal.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We can't hold them much longer................ they are coming in waves............... beer is getting warm....... I fear the worst. .........the Calvary is on the way but they may be to late...........I would rather die on this beach than surrender to the enemy. ..............


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

x2 as i suffer at work.......hang in there.... if no bait shows up... donate/sacerfice a shirt cut into short slivers place on hook and keep on cacthing.....if no beer shows up...well...then fill up with bay water and drink on you probally had enough not to know the differnce...plus you might be able to get some haullicgens out of it LOL, and that will make all the fish bigger!!! 
seriuosly glad you guys are in them what seems to be thick!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We have received more troops from the east............. They are only boys but fight like men..........we may still have hope.........I


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Must be nice working two jobs and be able to fish that much. We might roll out there tomorrow if there is any crab to be had!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

As long as our flags yet fly we will continue to fight.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

In case no one has figured this out yet, this is a invitation. I'm on the west end of Sargent beach if anyone wants to come catch some fish.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Boy I wish I had your problems and I could help y'all with that cold beer and catch some of those bull reds and big Uglies . After three months in the hospital I dought that I could handle that many fish.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Have no Fear! Ill be there at dusk, bow in hand! Reinforcements are coming boys!

:texasflag


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Wish I could go. Working till Sunday. Give em hell!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

:texasflag

That is awesome!!! Diubtful I can make it but would love to join the fight. Do you get there via FM 457...just in case? Keep up the charge men!


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Would like to check out Sargent and meet everyone one of these days, not home this weekend, still on a business trip on the west coast of Cali. I haven't been out for two months now. Hope to have as much action as what is seen here, very nice report!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

These things still haven't stopped biting. I'll have a full report when I get to my computer


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

dang chum - save some for me! thinkin of heading down tomorrow with my buddy rain or shine! BTW, where do get your crab and shrimp in that area? Went to the asian mkt today and they were out...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

willygee said:


> dang chum - save some for me! thinkin of heading down tomorrow with my buddy rain or shine! BTW, where do get your crab and shrimp in that area? Went to the asian mkt today and they were out...


I always bring crab with me but we ran out today and my wife had to drive to Matagorda to find more.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd love to be there and just be the beer boy and bait gitter.


----------

